# Steam kann nicht updaten



## 36goesBoom (15. Mai 2013)

Moin erstmal. 
Auf die Gefahr hin, das es solche Threads bereits zuhauf gibt - Ich habe dennoch keine Lösung gefunden. 

Ich habe mir Steam runtergeladen, weil das benötigt wird, um einige Spiele zu spielen/installieren, die ich mir kürzlich zugelegt habe. 
Nach der Installation von Steam will es sich ein Update ziehen. Alles klar, meinetwegen. Denkste. Fehlermeldung 'Steam needs to be online to update. Please confirm your network connection and try again.'

Okay. Steam sagt also ich bin offline. Internet kann ich normal benutzen, habe an meinem Hardwaresetup nichts geändert und auch Softwaretechnisch sollte Steam nichts zu meckern haben (Firewall aus, Antivirenprogs deaktiviert und und und). 

Wie bin ich im Internet? 
Ich nutze einen LTE-Router von Vodafone. Leider ist mein Datenvolumen bereits abgelaufen, d.h. reduzierte Geschwindigkeiten. Das war bis jetzt nie ein Problem gewesen, alles funktionierte bisher einwandfrei. Wenn auch ein wenig langsamer. 

Habe in ein paar Foren gelesen, das Steam schon bei kleinen Timeouts das Update abbricht und als 'Offline' darstellt. Habe per cmd ping -t www. google.de vor/während/nach des Updates laufen lassen und hatte keinerlei Timeouts. 

Ich habe alle mir bekannten Problemlösungen versucht. Okay, nicht alle aber so gut wie alle die ich gefunden und verstanden habe. 


Mein Rechner läuft mit Win7 64bit.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## 36goesBoom (15. Mai 2013)

Habe mich per Teamspeak & Teamviewer mit meinem IT-Menschen zusammengeschlossen, der seit Jahren überzeugter Steamuser ist ()

Hier ein bisschen rumprobiert und da getan und gemacht ... Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, das die instabile Verbindung des LTE-Routers schuld ist. Mein Volumen von 10GB ist für diesen Monat bereits aufgebraucht, daher auch bei kleinem Update eine relativ lange Ladezeit. Warum der LTE-Router? Verbindung gut aber Paketdatenverlust von 0.01% (irgendwas um den Dreh), wobei Steam schon rumflennt und das Update abbricht, um IP-Hopping zu vermeiden. 

Problem erkannt - Lösung gesucht. 
Habe mein Samsung Galaxy S2 Smartphone an den Rechner angeschlossen und bin dann über das Handy per USB-Thethering ins Internet, um eine stabilere Verbindung zu schaffen. Mal abgesehen davon, das es ewig langsam ist, hat es gut 2 Stunden geladen (bis 12%) und danach mit selbiger Fehlermeldung abgebrochen. 

Was tun? 
Ich bin langsam verzweifelt ... Ich will nur die Spiele installieren. Mehr nicht.
Ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt, das Otto-Normaluser Steam installieren kann?


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2013)

Hast du mal im Router geschaut, ob dort iwelche Logs mit Fehlermeldungen aufgetaucht sind?


----------



## 36goesBoom (16. Mai 2013)

Die Einzigen Meldungen, die im Log gespeichert werden sind die über erfolgreiche/fehlgeschlagene Logins ...

Habe jetzt die DMZ ausgeschaltet (keine Ahnung warum die an war) weil Steam sagt 'Nö, unterstützen wir nich.'
Das Update läuft jetzt bis ca 50% und bricht dann mit selbiger Fehlermeldung wieder ab.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2013)

Ist die Firmware deines Routers aktuell?


----------

